# Bidding hotels and need help



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am bidding on 5 hotels here in the louisville, ky area and I am not sure what to bid salt and plowing at its my second year but first time bidding on a hotel. Im using bag salt.

Parking lot is about 45,000sq ft

Can someone help


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well that's over a ton of salt if you were salting all 45k of lot. 
Hotels when bidding you need to take into account that you will be coming back after each snow to do a cleanup after people checkout.


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

That's what i was thinking too. But they stated that they were getting it done for like $125 I said you got a hell of a deal id keep them.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

maybe was 125$ per square feet!! without salt?


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

Could have been but my plow rate was actually lower than that.... at 2 inches


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

for a one acre lot making $125 for plowing the lot not including salt is a fair price in most parts. Now if they are getting a plow and salt for $125.00 then they are getting a good deal.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

*hotels*



KYFF205;872411 said:


> I am bidding on 5 hotels here in the louisville, ky area and I am not sure what to bid salt and plowing at its my second year but first time bidding on a hotel. Im using bag salt.
> 
> Parking lot is about 45,000sq ft
> 
> Can someone help


FYI...... Hotels are known for being very late pay people you can almost count on 120 days to get payment I know several different sales guys who deal with most of the well known hotels and they all add to their normal fees or pricing due to the fact of the hotel industry late payment practices


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Burkartsplow;872608 said:


> for a one acre lot making $125 for plowing the lot not including salt is a fair price in most parts. Now if they are getting a plow and salt for $125.00 then they are getting a good deal.


That is why i will stick with smaller lots because my average lot takes 1 truck 20 minutes to plow and salt and only about 500lbs of salt and i get $500 for less than 6 inches of snow and double for every 6 inches
$125 for a lot you should be in and out in 20 minutes driveways go for $40 a plow and that is 5 minutes of work


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Burkartsplow;872608 said:


> for a one acre lot making $125 for plowing the lot not including salt is a fair price in most parts. Now if they are getting a plow and salt for $125.00 then they are getting a good deal.


How long does it take you to plow and salt little over 1 acre? making 100.- an hour as a sub for just me and my truck I might possibly thinks about..., but when I have to bid the job, get the customer to sign the contract, take the liability, collect the money and stock the salt?!?!?! no less then 300.- + salt, if it is wide open and very little traffic...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Top Dog;872622 said:


> FYI...... Hotels are known for being very late pay people you can almost count on 120 days to get payment I know several different sales guys who deal with most of the well known hotels and they all add to their normal fees or pricing due to the fact of the hotel industry late payment practices


Over the last 2-3 years we have plowed for most of the "big" chains and always been paid on time


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Superior L & L;873043 said:


> Over the last 2-3 years we have plowed for most of the "big" chains and always been paid on time


Same here.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;872415 said:


> Well that's over a ton of salt if you were salting all 45k of lot.


Over a ton for one acre?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Maybe I can help you*



KYFF205;872411 said:


> I am bidding on 5 hotels here in the louisville, ky area and I am not sure what to bid salt and plowing at its my second year but first time bidding on a hotel. Im using bag salt.
> 
> Parking lot is about 45,000sq ft
> 
> Can someone help


Feel free to give me a call and I will be willing to help you. 499-7841

Wayne


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

its really great getting everyones input on this topic thanks to all of you I think i got a better idea on how to bid these.... 

Thank you


----------

